# Solved: Drain hole in ceramic pot



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

My wife just bought a huge ceramic pot for a small lemon tree she will attempt to grow inside the house. The pot is intended to be a "false" base with a smaller plastic pot inside I think, since there is no drain hole to allow surplus water to drain away. She will plant the tree directly in this pot and provide a seperate base to contain the surplus water.
I attempted to drill a few drain holes with inexpensive carbide tipped masonry bits and managed to burn the points off two making only a tiny dent in the pot. I managed to make a tiny 1/8 inch hole using a diamond dremmel tool but I think that is also dulled beyond further use.
I am open to ideas-but I will soon have more invested in ruined tools then I paid for the pot.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

The ceramic glazing is extremely hard. I think you'll have to find a bit that has diamond grit to cut through the glazing layer. Diamond drill bits are used to drill holes in very hard surfaces, e.g. tile, glass, porcelain, ceramic, marble, etc. You should be able to find them at Home Depot, Lowes Hardware or your favorite full service hardware store. Start drilling very slowly and increase the speed. FYI, you can also buy diamond bits for your Dremel tool.

http://www.ceramictiledrill.com/images/diamond/diamond_wet_drill.jpg


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Or, plan B. Buy a pot with a hole.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

This 1 1/4" drill bit otta do the trick.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

So I guess my options are
Get another tool
Get another pot
Get another plant
Get another wife
I guess I need to do a statistical analysis and see which is my best option.
(I did find a glass & ceramic drill at Sears on sale for $6 so might have found the logical solution.)


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Knotbored said:


> So I guess my options are
> Get another tool
> Get another pot
> Get another plant
> ...


Trust me on this - your last option is extremely expensive.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Like I tell my husband, "you think I am expensive to keep, try getting rid of me".
He has put up with me a bit over 49 yrs. now.
GOOD GUY
Vicks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree with the glass and ceramic drill bit.
I have used them or drilling ceramic tiles.
Don't put a lot of pressure on the bit,let
it do the work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd get a new pot.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> I'd get a new pot.


The question I have is - can his wife return the pot? (She probably thinks it's absolutely the most beautiful pot she's ever seen in her entire life!) 

I have a suggestion. He should take the pot to a glass and mirror store/shop. They'll have drill bits that can cut a hole through the ceramic glazing. That would save the cost of buying a special bit. They may even do it for free.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do it for free? Probably not.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

My greatest fear is that my wife will have a yard sale and sell my tools for what she thinks I paid for them.


----------



## Softedge (Oct 5, 2007)

use a dremel tool with a stone bit to grind through the glaze then use a carbide or diamond bit to drill through the porcelain.


----------



## Softedge (Oct 5, 2007)

oh when you are drilling use a little water to create a grinding solution as you are drilling through the porcelain. the drill should be rotating very slowly as to not throw the water out. it will take time, be patient.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Sorry I forgot to keep up-
The glass & ceramic bit worked great-I drilled 3 half inch holes using the $5 sale bit from Sears-flooded the area and worked slow.
The bit shape suprised me-its spade shaped- looked like it would chatter but didn't.
All is well-pot is salvaged, wife is satisfied and I have a new tool-toy.


----------

